# Bushcraft knife



## Molokai (Dec 27, 2015)

This is my version of bushcraft knife, hand forged 52100, stabilized NIP handle, norfolk island pine with dark brown liners. Tru oil matte finish, brass + cunifer pins. Still need to make a sheath for it. I left black forged finish on purpose because it looks awesome like that, lol.
Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 7 | Useful 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 27, 2015)

That is just to neat ! .....do you use coal or gas fordge.....?
Makes a fella want to run the ditches look'n for an old leaf spring, burn some coal and believe he can make himself a knife........sure moves the soul !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 27, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> That is just to neat ! .....do you use coal or gas fordge.....?
> Makes a fella want to run the ditches look'n for an old leaf spring, burn some coal and believe he can make himself a knife........sure moves the soul !


My friend forged a blank then I made a knife from it. Thank you.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2015)

Another stunning knife man. Where did you get the cunifer pins and is the brass over-layed or part of the mix?
I really like those dark brown liners with the NIP. very subtle.

You've inspired me to get my butt back in the shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 27, 2015)

Cunifer outside, brass inside.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 27, 2015)

Quality is incredible! Always a pleasure to see your creations! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2015)

You're on a roll Tom !! Nice rustic look to it . You changing your mark to just MK now ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 27, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> You're on a roll Tom !! Nice rustic look to it . You changing your mark to just MK now ?


Nope, just a quick change. Octopus is my trade mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

I do not care for the forging being left but that's a personal preference and I am probably in the minority. It certainly doesn't ruin the knife for me though. I love everything else about it. And those scales are very unique. 

It's funny though how you say stabilized koa is too soft for knives but stabilized pine is not?


----------



## Molokai (Dec 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I do not care for the forging being left but that's a personal preference and I am probably in the minority. It certainly doesn't ruin the knife for me though. I love everything else about it. And those scales are very unique.
> 
> It's funny though how you say stabilized koa is too soft for knives but stabilized pine is not?


Norfolk island pine is not really a pine, only called pine. It's rock solid and maybe the hardest stabilized wood I have ever worked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 27, 2015)

....and really matches this hand forged knife so nice. Now I need to make a leather sheath for it.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

Tom it must be something in the stabilization process that makes you think NIP is harder than Koa. NIP has a Janka rate of 650 - extremely low. Koa is over twice as hard at 1170. Maybe NIP is more porous and thus can get harder?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tom it must be something in the stabilization process that makes you think NIP is harder than Koa. NIP has a Janka rate of 650 - extremely low. Koa is over twice as hard at 1170. Maybe NIP is more porous and thus can get harder?


Don't know but it's rock solid, you have to ask Scott and his magic shop where he hides after work @NYWoodturner :)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2015)

That's probably it Kevin. I have stabililized both and the NIP came out way harder than the Koa. 
@Molokai - Tom that handle really came out nice. I love the way the growth rings follow the curve of the handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

Great knife Tom and 52100 is my favorite non stainless steel. The alloys in that steel makes for a super knife if you prefer non stainless much better than the simple steel like 1080. Any time a customer asks for a non-stainless blade, that is what I use and none of my customers have been disappointed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 28, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> That's probably it Kevin. I have stabililized both and the NIP came out way harder than the Koa.
> @Molokai - Tom that handle really came out nice. I love the way the growth rings follow the curve of the handle.


Have you ever just compared resin alone to anything else? You know just make a square or rectangle mold out of foil then bake the resin and seemhow hard it is by itself? I have baked resin like that just to test an old batch before use but never paid any mind to how hard it actually is. Might be worth doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow! It turned out perfectly! I like the finish, you were right not to remove it. That would be a crime. And yeah, the wood is also spot on. Looks very useful. This might be my favorite knife you made.
Oh...yeah...you know where I live, so you can give me a late Christmas present! :D

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

